# break axles



## ATL WARFARE (Aug 9, 2011)

i got a 06 sportsman 700 i put a 2 inch body lift on it then some 28 inch mudzillas and broke front axle right away so i got some american cv axles and worked good for awhile then was riding in a deep hole and it broke but had front end up so just broke from the angle it was at. im just wondering if anything can do to stop it from stretching so far down when front end up and breaking. and are the gorrilas worth the money havent ever rly talked to anybody about them can they take the pressure when at the angles?


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

you could fab up some limit straps. yes gorilla's will take more of an angle and turner's are even better.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

oft brute said:


> you could fab up some limit straps. yes gorilla's will take more of an angle and turner's are even better.


:agreed: X2... Limit straps would allow you to stick with the less expensive axles, Gorillas hold up to some pretty hard abuse and heavy angles...I run them on my brute with a 4" lift on 31s, and if you want to go all out get the Turners, all though I don't think you'd need them for the tire size you have.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Yep, limit straps...I loved the Gorilla's in my "brute"...never an issue. No, they are not worth the money because they are grossly over-priced (like Can am) but they do work great. Turner's are also good, but Rhino axles are something to not overlook...espescially where price is concerned.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> :agreed: X2... Limit straps would allow you to stick with the less expensive axles, Gorillas hold up to some pretty hard abuse and heavy angles...I run them on my brute with a 4" lift on 31s, and if you want to go all out get the Turners, all though I don't think you'd need them for the tire size you have.


Agreed. Gorilla is your best bang for your buck. Turners are great, but pricey.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Personaly, I would just pull the 2" lift back off and save the money, My .02


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Turners regular HD axles are the same $ as Gorrilla(custom length are anyway, I've never compared stock replacement). The evo's("extreme duty" version) are a bit more coin though.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

rhino axles all the way.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd go with Rhino Axles because they have the same warranty as Gorilla and Highlifter 1 year warranty. There about half the price too, $200 for Rhino compared to $375 for a gorilla. Which one would you pick...


----------



## ATL WARFARE (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for info guys. but i called rhino axles awhile back and they said they were sold out bc polaris bought them all from them or some crap. and they referred me to american cv and they didnt last to long. but where can i get limit straps at?


----------



## ATL WARFARE (Aug 9, 2011)

my ride


----------

